# Brute Keeps On Dying...



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Whenever I Get Out Of Water Or After I Ride Steady For A While Whenever I Let Off It Either Tries To Die Or It Does Die... Last Week I Took It Back To The Local Kawasaki Dealer Where I Had The Engine Work Done And Had It Idled Up... They Said That Was The Problem... Went Riding Today And That Wasnt The Problem... It Seemed Like The Idle Was Back To Normal... Any Ideas Or Any Way To Adjust The Idle? Its A 08 FI.... Thanks


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

What work did you have done to it at the dealer?
1st i'd check to see if your plug wires are loose and getting wet robbing some of the spark energy from your plugs. Put dielectric grease in the spark plug boots and ensure the connections on both coils are sound.
2cd check over the ISC valve for loose hoses.

*Idle adjustment*: Warm the bike up thoroughly.You can adjust idle on the left side of the bike by removing the throttle heat guard plate.Remove the vent line and 2 screws on the throttle link cover,on the forward facing side of this housing there is a allen head set screw locked with a nut.This is the idle adjustment screw.Loosen the lock nut and turn the screw until it idles nice (between 1100-1300RPM) Open and close the throttle a couple of times to make sure it's stable,then lock the nut and put the cover and heat shield back on.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I Had The Motor Rebuilt & The Plugs Are Greased & Tight On New NGK Plugs... I Did This Myself... Whats The ISC Valve? 

Im Going To Have To Try The Idle Tomorrow... Hopefully Thats All That It Is... Does Yours Ever Die Like That? Sometimes In Water When I Let Off To Switch From Forward To Reverse It Dies Also... Any Ideas Why That Is? Thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Grease every connection u can get to. Sounds like something is getting wet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> Grease every connection u can get to. Sounds like something is getting wet.


yep... everything under the seat should get a little dielectric grease on it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

drtj is correct every connection you can, and the spark plugs


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Everything I Could Get To With The Seat And Side Plastics Off Is Greased... Could The Idle Have Reset Itself With Me Unplugging Everything To Grease?!!! What Is The ISC Valve That DABRUTE Is Talking About?! Thanks For All The Help Guys... Maybe I'll Just Check/Grease Everything Again...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

silicone the back sides of the coils where the plug in


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

LSU Menardo said:


> Everything I Could Get To With The Seat And Side Plastics Off Is Greased... Could The Idle Have Reset Itself With Me Unplugging Everything To Grease?!!! What Is The ISC Valve That DABRUTE Is Talking About?! Thanks For All The Help Guys... Maybe I'll Just Check/Grease Everything Again...


The ISC valve is located on the right side of the bike just in front of your shifter ( it has 3 hoses and a connector )
Most EMS systems use an idle control system for when the engine is idling, an idle air control valve (*ISC*) allows the air to the engine to be metered independently of the throttle butterfly. If the RPM falls below acceptable limits then more air is bled into the engine. If the RPM goes beyond an upper limit then less air is bled in. Together with fuelling and ignition variation this system maintains a rock steady idle in all conditions whether the engine is hot or cold.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Again DABRUTE... If This Doesnt Work Do You Think That An HMF Optimizer Would Solve The Problem?! Or @ Least Help It Out? I Took Mine Off When I Had The Engine Work Done!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not to familiar with the new offering from HMF for the 08-09 Brutes. How did it work before the rebuild? Also just wondering - Why did you have to rebuild?

The product description for the 08-09 model on HMF's website, is to me kinda sketchy. It reads:
"All HMF exhaust jetting has been predetermined with proper jetting specs to ensure the ultimate performance from your HMF product and should be used as a reference only. The proper jetting will ensure the full performance potential from your HMF aftermarket high performance pipe and is *necessary on all machines*. 

*Recommended Optimizer Settings:* 
*2006-2007*: Slip on: Optimizer Settings: 3 / 4 / 4 



Leave enough slack on the wire harness and keep the Optimizer visible for "on the fly" tuning.
Electrical components are *NOT completely waterproof*, the Optimizer is water resistant.
These settings were determined on our dyno at 900ft - 60°F
*Bikes must be jetted for valid exhaust warranties*.
It's the bold type that makes me wonder:thinking: as there is no real reference to EFI's , only carbed machines. If this IS an EFI mod you'd think they would give info relating to it. Just my 2cents.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok I Greased Everything Again And Checked The ISC Valve... Everything Looked Like It Was Connected Right... I Greased The Plug... Im Going On A Ride Saturday And I'll See If That Was The Problem...

The Optimizer Made The Bike Run Really Rich Before The Build... Maybe That Would Keep It Running?! I Dunno.... I Blew A Head Gasket, Thats Why I Had To Get The Top End Rebuilt... The Cylinders Had Scarring On Them... So I Just Had Them Change Em Out....


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

Dont feel to bad i am having the same problems with my new brute and also sent it to the kawi dealer and they said it was fine but i guess ima have to check everthing you guys were talkin bout. i thought i was the only one having this problem.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's how 08+ are.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Idleing mine up fixed my problem with that.


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Guys Sorry It Took So Long To Get Back... I Idled It Up And It Seems To Have Worked Out MOST Of The Kinks... But Still Sometimes It Dies In Whenever Im In Water... But Not @ All Like It Use To... It May Just Be That The I Dont Have An Exhaust Snorkel, And It Usually Dies Whenever The Exhaust Is Under Water! Could It Be That?! Its Not Dying When It Idles Down Out Of Water Anymore... Thanks Again


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

mine would die from the steam going up into the air box (water and hot engine),snorkel fixed that problem. The intake is right above the motor ,the steam causes a sensore to shut it off.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

mryntry said:


> mine would die from the steam going up into the air box (water and hot engine),snorkel fixed that problem. The intake is right above the motor ,the steam causes a sensore to shut it off.


he has snorks. not unless its still getting in there some how. maybe a clamp aing all the way tight or something?


----------

